# Doesn't like to be touched



## skyle_dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Been trying to get Mario used to being pet but he will have nothing to do with it. He is stepping up just fine and wants attention like crazy but when I go to try and pet him he gets mad at me and ends up flying away if I push it too much. It just makes me a bit sad. He loves to sit on my shoulder and play with my hair. But I can't groom him back.

I have tried millet and also wrapping him up but neither seems to have worked for him. Our other bird peaches responded very well to being wrapped up and will let my husband pet her now. She was not hand tamed at all when we got her so I am very pleased with her progress.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think some tiels just don't like scritches. My tiel only likes them when he wants them. There are some days that Sunny is a cuddle bug and constantly puts his head down for scritches and other days he wants no part of them. I would just give it time and see what happens.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have two Tiels who you just can not touch at all. They are 3. Their babies I have that are almost 6 months old.. one you can give scritches to and the other it's an on again off again thing. Just don't take it personal.  Also, just because he doesn't enjoy it now.. doesn't mean he won't later on. It all depends on their personality and also I think that if they are going through a molt or a homonal change.. they just don't want to be touched period.


----------



## skyle_dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. And your right about not taking it personally. I just would love to have a pet that likes to cuddle. But at least he does like me so I shouldn't complain to much. Just was feeling frustrated this morning.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Most tiels don't like to have their back touched...that's where a mate mounts them so its a hormonal thing. You can keep trying with the head scritches but I would avoid the back.


----------

